# Database Discussions > Sybase >  dbisql freezes

## raphael75

Our company uses Micros POS which uses Sybase SQL Anywhere. We have a lot of scripts that use dbisql to extract data from the Micros databases. These scripts have been running for years with no dbisql issues. However, today when a script tries to run for one of our locations, dbisql simply freezes. I've tried different command line options but no matter what, I get nothing.

I tried running the dbisql directly on the command line like this:

c:>dbisql -datasource LOC1 c:\files\f1.sql

and it just hangs.

We have dbisql version 10.0.0.2465

What could cause it to completely freeze? These scripts have run hundreds of thousands of times without this issue occurring. Thanks!

----------


## SpywareDr

Could be anything from corrupt files to possible hardware issues. Recommend contacting Micros Support.

----------

